# VW 1.6 TDI - are they any good?



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Im looking at a nearly new VW golf 1.6 tdi bluemotion tech to replace my 1.6 thp 207. 207 is costing me 40quid+ in fuel each week and running costs are fairly high, looking for a more sensible car..

Can any 1.6 tdi owners comment on reliability or anything to look out for when buying, i had a 1.9 tdi a3 before which i believe the 1.6 has replaced. was nothing but trouble, dual mass flywheel going and various other issues i had cost me a fortune. Cheers


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

EGR valves. DPF's woes.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I've had a 2012 Mk6 Golf 1.6tdi Match (105bhp ?) for a year now and have had (touch wood) no problems with it. Mine isn't Bluemotion, as I found the demo car a PITA to drive with the engine turning itself on and off at traffic lights !!

You can get a service plan from VW which is £350 for two services, all inc.

MPG is fairly consistent 45mpg urban and 65mpg on longer runs at motorway speeds.

Recently switched from Shell Regular to Shell V+ Diesel and it seems to be about 3 - 5mpg better around town. Definitely runs smoother.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

GleemSpray said:


> I've had a 2012 Mk6 Golf 1.6tdi Match (105bhp ?) for a year now and have had (touch wood) no problems with it. Mine isn't Bluemotion, as I found the demo car a PITA to drive with the engine turning itself on and off at traffic lights !!
> 
> You can get a service plan from VW which is £350 for two services, all inc.
> 
> ...


You can switch off stop / start or leave your foot on the clutch and it won't cut out.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Easy to stall (apparently) as v low revs there's not much there before turbo turns up.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I had a VW Caddy with this engine in for a short while. IMO it had plenty of power, quite easily racked up to motorway speeds without any trouble at all.

A friend has a MK6 Golf with the engine in and they're really happy with it. 

Can't comment on reliability but as far as driveability is concerned its great. Very efficient!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Never had an issue with ours work ones, mpg average 56mpg and if you are careful you can see 70 +. I did 600 miles in our pool car over 3 days and averaged a brim to brim of 68.9 mpg.

However they are gutless between 50 and 70, the seats give me back ache too, that's in the mk6 se estate.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't own a *TD*I Golf but I do own a *TS*I Golf.

I've certainly driven the TDI versions and as you would expect from a diesel engine it returns decent economy & has a bit of 'oomph' behind it.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Good car the gf has 1.6 tdi 63 plate. Zippy little car for the engine. Also the interior it nice aswell touch screen is very smart and she has sport and eco modes to have some fun.


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Its looking like a winner for me, i know there is EGR and DPF but all new diesels are gonna be the same..

I know its gonna be a big step down in power but i drive around in my girlfriends 75bhp mini sometimes and its no issue for me.. at a point now where i just want a stable comfy commuter thats well built and reliable, golf tdi ticking all the right boxes at the minute!

Thats handy with the servicing but it sounds pricey, does it affect the value of the vehicle much using non main dealers for servicing??


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

As long as they are vw approved services can be done anywhere. They are quicker than you think mate deisel has some good power now days. Also reliability isnt really a problem.....have a test drive of one, you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Cheers pal, i remember my 1.9 tdi had 105bhp like the new 1.6 tdi has, and it certainly was plenty enough for building speed in day to day driving.

Ive always used local independant for servicing too but this will be the most expensive car i will be buying, between 10-12k so i dont wanna ruin its value by scrimping on servicing as i know VW hold value relatively well...

Ive researched online and there is no report of unreliability on the model which is good . Will be great to hand out a £20 note for a years tax opposed to 10 of them!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

ardandy said:


> Easy to stall (apparently) as v low revs there's not much there before turbo turns up.


It is true they are a touch flat just off idle, but stalling isn't an issue at all in normal driving.

Once the car is moving they have plenty of pulling power in all gears, even with 3 passengers and you don't feel any hesitation in real world driving like booting it in 4th or 5th as you come off a slip road onto a motorway etc


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

RPC said:


> Ive researched online and there is no report of unreliability on the model which is good . Will be great to hand out a £20 note for a years tax opposed to 10 of them!


 its actually £30, but not as bad as it could be with a V8 ... LOL


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/advice/road-tax-guide/2014/march/new-road-tax-rates-for-201415/

Here is the table of tax bands for the year commencing April 2014. I could be wrong but it looks like yours is free tax!

http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/advice/road-tax-guide/volkswagen/golf/hatchback-2013/57556/

Cooks


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Ahh yeah 30quid road fund for the year, it depends which year i go for im looking around 12reg but i believe 13/14 reg is free tax as only 99g co2.

Jesus just had a look at that tax list who pays 500quid a year road tax lol!!


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Wife's got mk7 1.6 golf TDI bluemotion and it's great it can be a little lifeless when pulling out of junctions but if you put a few more revs down its off and for a 1.6 it doesn't go to bad either


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've never stalled our works ones, egr and dpf has been fine too. They are only 5 speed and really flat from 50 mph but start pulling well at 70. They need a long run to get decent mpg though.

I found the seat Leon a better car, just darker inside but much better specced. You get sat nav and xenons on the run out models, it's where I'd throw my money. Or look for a Octavia se 2.0tdi, more torque and mpg is better.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

RPC said:


> Ahh yeah 30quid road fund for the year, it depends which year i go for im looking around 12reg but i believe 13/14 reg is free tax as only 99g co2.
> 
> Jesus just had a look at that tax list who pays 500quid a year road tax lol!!


My friend had a Hawkeye Impreza2.5 STI at £485 a year and his wife had a BMW X3 3.0sd which is the twin turbo diesel engine from the 535d - also £485 a year! He's sold them both and bought a new 335d x drive and a 120d x drive. Jealous wouldn't even begin to describe how I feel. Lol.

Cooks.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Cookies said:


> http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/advice/road-tax-guide/2014/march/new-road-tax-rates-for-201415/
> 
> Here is the table of tax bands for the year commencing April 2014. I could be wrong but it looks like yours is free tax!
> 
> ...


Yes, the Bluemotions are free of tax I think, the non-Bluemotions (like mine) are £30 tax.

I do wonder though, what is the cost of fitting a new starter motor is if they fail earlier than expected after a few years of all that extra stop-starting ?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Good point - hadn't thought about that. Apparently the batteries are quite a bit more expensive too. 

Cooks


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about the batteries, we have a 61plate on 95k and another or 77k all on original bits


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Had a look at seat leon, smart buy but i just think they are ugly and i dont like the interior, i wondered too about the starter motor lol i think the stop start can be turned off though? Regardless of that i reckon the amount of years i keep it there will be plenty of years left in its life!

Done some more digging and the tech match comes with a nice touch display, parking sensors, bluetooth and a few other little goodies 

Nearly 500quid for tax, some people have too much dosh


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

The Match trim level is definitely the one to go for - I did some research when I got mine and the Match was apparently a mid-life upgrade for the Mk6 and you get a bundle of kit that had cost about £1500 as options prior to that.

The integrated touch screen DAB music system is really good and comes with Bluetooth and wired connectivity for ipods and other phones, as well as SD card slot and CD multi-changer. Front and rear parking sensors too with on-screen visual distance display.


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for the info gleem spray, didnt realise it had DAB and SD card slot or aux! Will be like driving an ipad compared to the pug!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

That is mk6 Match edition btw. I guess if you get a mk7 Match (if they exist) it will have similar radio kit.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Ive got a 2011 golf 1.6tdi bluemotion.
free tax
Avarage rouud town 50-55mpg
long run of mixed roads 70mpg
had 90mpg on a long motorway run.
stop/start if fine after you get use to it or can switch it off.
hill assist is great help.

Ive done over 70k without issue.
ran 105bhp and 250nm on the rolling road yesterday.


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Wicked! Ive worked out costs and spending the extra on a new effecient car will actually save me a bit of dosh yearly. when fuel, tax, servicing and insurance are taken into consideration. If you take into consideration repair costs (i do drive a peugeot afterall) then i will probably save alot lol. Not to mention the stress


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

GleemSpray said:


> That is mk6 Match edition btw. I guess if you get a mk7 Match (if they exist) it will have similar radio kit.


Yes, the MK7 Match trim has only just been released a few months ago now. It replaced the SE trim that initially started on the MK7.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

The Mrs had a 1.6 mk6 golf, must admit it was a mere s model, I thought it was a more than capable car when I got to drive it once every few weeks, and god I could squeeze some mpg from it. I, at the, time had a 2.0tdi EOS and loved it, also returning good mpg but not matching the golf. Then came the rain and the leaky roof so in went the EOS for a DS3 the Mrs wanted and previously only driving the Golf occasionally I said "I can live with that" so I took the golf as my own, it lasted a few months before I got sick, I now drive a Focus ST and quite happily stump up for the extra fuel just for the pleasure of hearing that smooth 5 pot and not to mention the power  

I'm in no way saying that everyone should go out and buy an ST, the fuel and tax costs aren't for everyone. It all depends what the car is being used for, if it's short round the door stuff then the dpf will struggle, if it's cruising down the motorway then the 1.6tdi is a capable lump returning good mpg. Don't bother with traffic light GP's though, the day I was trading the golf in I got out dragged from a standing start by a Merc Vito.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

My dad had a Passat Bluemotion with the 1.6 TDi engine and it suffered from EGR system failure. The car was in a garage in England for weeks as they couldn't repair it. They had to give him a car to let him get back up to Scotland and then return his car later. Apperently they had to fly someone in from Germany to repair it.

The 1.6 engine is a Peugeot derived engine and if the EGR system fails then the full system needs replaced (ie you cant simply replace the EGR valve like on other diesels) and then I believe the car needs programmed to work with the newer EGR system. This was the bit that VW in the UK couldnt do with mt dads car. 

I spoke to a guy on an Evo forum who works for VW and he said this engine was notorious for faults. My old man lost all confidence in the car and traded it in for a Passat CC with a 2.0 tdi lump.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I had a Mk6 SE (on blue motion) from new (59 plate) and did 56k miles in it, mostly dual carriageway and major A roads. I had 17" wheels and sports suspension on mine that improved the looks and the handling but killed the mpg (you would not believe how heavy the alloys were !).

I got 45mpg urban, 53-55mpg overall. I saw a best of 74mpg on a 100 mile a road trip, tootling along at 53mph in 60 zones with cruise on.

It was OK on the motorway, but 55mpg was only possible if you stuck to 68-70mph, if you wanted to at 75-80mph then expect mpg to be more like 50-52. The 1.6 only has a 5 speed gearbox, which is fine around town but at 80mph the engine is spinning at about 2500rpm hence the mpg. The 2.0TDI has the 6 speed box which has higher top gear, and ends up doing similar mpg because the gearing is well suited to that engine.

I stalled my 1.6 three times in three years, mainly at roundabouts where revs had dropped as i approached and as a gap emerged i was in too high a gear (as much my fault as the cars).

I swapped the Golf for an Audi A3 sportback, again a 1.6TDI engine with 5 speed gearbox. Have stalled that once in 18 months. Similar mpg to the Golf.

Never had a dpf issue, but then my commute is 25 miles of dual carriageway so revs are typically 1700-1900. You can tell when the car does a regen itself, the mpg drops by 10mpg for that journey !

I used 15" winter tyres on steel wheels on both cars - the lower rolling resistance and significantly lighter weight meany i got 5-6mpg better on winters than the summers.

So after 75k combined miles in the 1.6tdi..

economy is OK, but to get get good numbers you have to drive conservatively, high motorway seed will only return 50-52mpg (Blue motion are claimed to be better but thats probably due to low resistance 16" tyres)
acceleration is OK, you need to plan a and b road overtaking in advance though
its a reasonably reliable engine if you do regular 20 mile journeys
the battery is no bigger than any other car - i think both the Golf and the Audi are 60Amp units - surprisingly small.
start stop can be turned off via button on centre console

Overall its a decant enough car - i much prefer the Ausi, despite the same engine and the earlier Mk5 platform of my 8P A3, the drive is more refined,the build quality higher and the overall package just seems higher quality.

Good luck in your search.

ps - don;t rule out the Skoda Octavia - same engines, 80% same ancilliaries, better dealer service, larger boot and lower prices !


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

A few people have mentioned stalling. Funny you should mention it as my mum had a golf estate with the 1.6 engine and she stalled it a few times, in fact I did the first time I drove it. 

Her 1.6 touran doesn't seem to do it so easily though and it's the same engine I believe?


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

I used to have a mk6 golf with this engine. Did about 35k in 18 months in it.

My experience re mpg is similar to percymons.

Would I have another? No I'd get the 2.0 its worth the premium and mpg is similar to 1.6 real life.

I've got a fiesta st now and love it even though I do 20k miles a year. The golf bored me to tears.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Bigstuff said:


> I've got a fiesta st now and love it even though I do 20k miles a year. The golf bored me to tears.


Good man life isn't about mpg


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Interesting stuff, didnt realise EGR valves could be such an issue.

Pooma its a good choice you really cant beat the noise of a 5 cylinder!

I dont think dpf would be an issue for me as my commute to work is a 45 mile round trip.

Ideally i would get an audi S3 but a 1.6 tdi golf seems to tick all the right boxes at the minute lol.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

They are good value for money had no problems do 50+miles a day.

Can be remaped to 150bhp 310nm.
Or a stage 2 with dpf delete 160bhp and 360nm


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> Good man life isn't about mpg


Exactly!

Life's too short not to have a hot hatch


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

Op. If mpg is priority a late 1.9tdie Audi a3 would be my pick. Will do 8-10 mpg more in real life than the 1.6 golf.

My previous 1.9 b6 Passat could do 60mpg on a long run.


----------



## richardaudi0 (Aug 18, 2008)

Re Evobaz's comment that the 1.6 is a Peugeot-derived engine, I think he's wrong as this is a development of other VAG engines. Although I would stand corrected...


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

He's wrong its a vag engine.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

the 1.6 is the new CR (common rail) like the 2.0l cr.


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Im pretty certain on the golf at the minute, will have a look at the a3 though but i dont wanna buy something thats been replaced with something else if you get me.

Burning question i just thought of, is this engine direct injection? My current car is and the air inlet valves get caked in oil which sticks on the valves and makes the engine run crap..means cylinder head strip down or walnut blasting


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Technically the same thing applies, it's how diesels are to lower emissions, they just inject the crap back into the engine, hence egr. Most modern petrol engines have the same problem, most of the vag tfsi engines suffer. I ran a catch can to reduce the problem on mine. 

Minis are really bad, well the n14 engine which will be a derivative of what's in the pug. The n18 that I have in my mini supposedly doesn't suffer. You can get the walnut decoke for £200 so it's not exactly an issue.

Our golf tdi's all average around 55/56 mpg when spanked but will sit higher but only on a long run. None have suffered from egr issues that I can see, one is just about to hit 100k, the other is 73k and the last on 68k which is also the newest being a 2013 car.

They really are boring though and I expect coming from the thp your going to find them a bit slow and boring. I really would get a very long test drive if you can, avis gave lots of the 1.6 mk7 on the fleet. It might be worth hiring one for a weekend, it would cost around £50 and could save a lot of hassal.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Never had a problem with my egr always stays clean but i do run a terra clean every 10k will hit 80k around end of november so will have a service and terra clean.

Had a tuning box on for just over 8k improved mpg and made it a bit more lively not bad for £90 and 2 mins to fit. Gone to a full stage 1 remap really changed the feel of the car and about the same now as my mates 2.0l 140bhp tdi but picks up alot better than his.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

richardaudi0 said:


> Re Evobaz's comment that the 1.6 is a Peugeot-derived engine, I think he's wrong as this is a development of other VAG engines. Although I would stand corrected...


I may be wrong but I was told this by an experienced VAG Technician.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

And that's why we keep away from main dealers.


----------

